# Frankenstein - good!



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I finished my Moebius Frankenstein! I got an add-on resin kit on eBay that included a new head, a hanger over the door, a new right wall to support the hanger, and a crate. I also added a plaster/styrofoam wall in the background in the style of the regular wall, but drybrushed with white so that it looks lit up like the movie photo.

I wanted the model to be dark and scary, so it doesn't quite look as brightly colored as the photo we're all used to seeing.

I also uploaded a ton of new photos on my model museum webpage, but I haven't had time to label them. Lotsa eye-candy, though!

http://www.lowbudgetrecords.com/models/Recent%20Acquisitions.html

Enjoy!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice work!
That's cool that you added the dark circles around his eyes,And all the shading is excellent:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That's an all around cool paintjob Tim, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Excellent work! Love the museum!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Not bad at all! Like the background wall addition!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, I'm a huge Franky fan, and that's a really beautifully done build! All the add-on doo-dads really help to dress him up! Nice work!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, Tim. I enjoyed your museum also! Especially liked the Aurora Geo. Washington, don't see that one very often! Very cool! - Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I like him!! Great work!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice job, particularly the extra wall...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice job TC! Love the extras! :thumbsup: 

MMM


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I really like the way the extras make the kit work. I've been reluctant to buy that particular kit because it just seems spartan to me, but your build may have changed my mind on that account.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Your skin tones are really cool and the add ons make this great kit even better! Thanks for sharing. Really great job.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for looking, everyone! Damn, I love this hobby!



northjason said:


> I really like the way the extras make the kit work. I've been reluctant to buy that particular kit because it just seems spartan to me, but your build may have changed my mind on that account.


I was reluctant as well until I got the add-ons through eBay. Afterwards I realized I had spent about $80 on the kit altogether. A bit of "ouch!" there, but well worth it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool! The extras really send this one over the top!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep - Those extras really add a cool touch! Nice work!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job, the extras do add to it. I saw another at Wonderfest that had the chest as well. If I may ask, who on eBay did you pick that up from?


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done. You have brought the kit to 'life'.


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Really excellent work Tim... The colors you used seem just right for this!
Well Done... :thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nicely done! One of my favorite kits.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Very nice job, the extras do add to it. I saw another at Wonderfest that had the chest as well. If I may ask, who on eBay did you pick that up from?


ctrefman is the seller's eBay name; here's a link to his other items for sale, though there aren't any right now:

http://shop.ebay.com/ctrefman/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

I don't know his actual name; he's probably on this board, though!


----------

